# SURVIVOR thread: Post all things SURVIVOR here: black out spoilers



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Post all things SURVIVOR here:* * REMEMBER we are on different time zones and/or some of us DVR and watch on a different day; so... PLEASE be considerate and black out all spoilers.*
HAVE FUN WATCHING AND POSTING: It's going to be a great season...I can tell!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Wow!* A


Spoiler



dislocated shoulder, a broken toe; and Sugar completely losing her top


 in the very first challenge...this season is going to rock!!

*Remember* to *black* out all spoilers!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, I really like JT, Rupert and Sugar... but I just gotta say, I am rooting for the Villains all the way this season. Russell is still one of my favorite survivors ever and he hasn't lost it. It's pretty amazing how he's so short but seems so tall standing in that group. I couldn't stand Boston Rob the season I saw him in, but he's really seemed to mature a lot. I've always really enjoyed Coach (I almost disagree with him being a villain) and Tyson, so I think they're going to make the season a lot of fun too.

It's funny but...


Spoiler



the villains seem to be working together as a team far better than the heroes. The heroes are the ones plotting and scheming, JT is already saying that you better not expect him to play fair, they're all teaming and taking sides and sniping at people. The villains had a rough first night with people not pitching in which I think was bound to happen, but then Rob stepped up and got the fire going and really boosted the morale I think. He's impressed me a lot and went from me wanting him to be first to go to wanting to see a lot more of him this season. The only scheming I've seen out of them is Russell, and I don't even know why I have that in the spoiler tag because it's pretty obvious for anyone who knows him.



I'm pretty excited about this season. We'll see which side breaks their "titles" first... of course it's a lot easier for a hero to become a villain, but who knows?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad


Spoiler



freaky stalker chick


 is gone.

Looking forward to next week. Hope


Spoiler



Boston Rob


 is ok. He's one of my favorites.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Wow!* A
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was screaming for the Heroes in the frist challenge like I screamed for the Saints in the Superbowl! This season will ROCK!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Wow!* A
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


im in for all of that


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with Scheherazade:  The villains have it together.  Boston Rob rocked.  He really has done some growing up.  I think this season is going be unbelievable!!  Don't forget, it is going to be very tricky:  they've all played before and they all know eachother's weakness and have already aligned with their previous teammates.

I think they should have voted off a stronger player than who they voted for.  To me it was a waste of a vote.  NEXT WEEK's COMING ATTRACTIONS look downright scary...I hope that person is alright.  STAY TUNED!!

Luv:  What did you think?...We are great enablers...we'll make a fan out of you yet.  I love Boston Rob.  Rupert surprised me tonight; he wasn't his feisty self.  ALTHOUGH, I have to keep reminding myself that these players are now older than they were...some a full decade.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

sjc said:


> Luv: What did you think?...We are great enablers...we'll make a fan out of you yet.


My sister has made fun of me for watching Survivor for years now and was saying how she hated it this year when I mentioned the Heroes vs. Villains. Then I told her what happened in the first challenge just 10 minutes after landing on the island and she ran immediately to her television asking me what channel it was on


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> I agree with Scheherazade: The villains have it together. Boston Rob rocked. He really has done some growing up. I think this season is going be unbelievable!! Don't forget, it is going to be very tricky: they've all played before and they all know eachother's weakness and have already aligned with their previous teammates.
> 
> I think they should have voted off a stronger player than who they voted for. To me it was a waste of a vote. NEXT WEEK's COMING ATTRACTIONS look downright scary...I hope that person is alright. STAY TUNED!!
> 
> Luv: What did you think?...We are great enablers...we'll make a fan out of you yet.


Oh, I loved it. I use to watch all the time. I just stopped watching a few seasons back. Lots of old favorites are back.

Does anybody else think that the


Spoiler



producers put those chickens there?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think we'll see more of the Rupert we love in the next few weeks.


Spoiler



I think he did pretty good considering he had just broken his toe.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My sister named her dog after Rupert. He is a great guy. Yeah, hard to be your feisty self


Spoiler



with a broken toe.


 They had chickens on the last couple of seasons. I do think the producers plant them there on location and the chase is on...may the best team eat.

I think this season is going to be action packed. It's funny how they are all in awe of eachother. I'm surprised Russell hasn't started looking for the idol yet...though he already started conniving!! Gosh, I can't wait for next week!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> My sister named her dog after Rupert. He is a great guy. Yeah, hard to be your feisty self
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My DD was almost in tears..


Spoiler



she was afraid Rupert would get voted out... she was also so upset when


Spoiler



the Villians were assaulting the Heroes!


 Cried when Sugar was voted out too! We both think the chickens were planted.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Scheherazade: I see that you are already enabling people...lol.  
I have NEVER missed one single episode of Survivor in the whole 10 years.  If I am away, I tape it.  I've been hooked from the start.  We've actually been on vacation and run back to the hotel room to watch it because we can't wait until we get back home to watch it.  It's one of those shows that if you don't watch it right away; something gets leaked in the press or whatnot and spoils it.  Sort of like watching a beauty pageant the day after and the winner's face has already been plastered everywhere...OK bad analogy...lol.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've missed quite a few seasons just because I didn't have my Tivo.  I wish there was an easy way to rewatch some of them, but all the DVDs seem to be best ofs.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NETFLIX:  Offers Seasons
One
Two
Palau
Pearl
Vanuatu
and outrageous outtakes from season one


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Russell seems a little delusional to me and the rest that team seems to know it.  Its a real smart group.  I think they will get rid of him first. At least that's what it looks like to me.

Kathy


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

yogini2 said:


> Russell seems a little delusional to me and the rest that team seems to know it. Its a real smart group. I think they will get rid of him first. At least that's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Kathy


I can only hope. One episode in and I'm already sick of his "this is my game, this is my tribe, this is my...my...my" stuff.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

dnagirl said:


> I can only hope. One episode in and I'm already sick of his "this is my game, this is my tribe, this is my...my...my" stuff.


But he's the best player ever  they'll never, ever vote him out....


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank god for the black outs


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Loved last night's episode... how many of you are watching in High Definition? This show was tailor-made for HDTV!!! Now if only someone would convince the producers of The Amazing Race to use HD too!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It is great in HD


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> But he's the best player ever  they'll never, ever vote him out....


Oh yes, I sprained my eye muscles from rolling my eyes so hard.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I normally mute commercials, but I think I heard something about some extra Survivor on tonight (Friday).  
Anyone know anything about that?
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a repeat of "Surviving Survivor" from last week. Worth watching if you missed it though...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did miss it.  Thank you, Jason.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

angelad said:


> Thank god for the black outs


Yes everyone: Please be considerate of that and continue to black out the spoilers.

WHO ELSE CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK?....Me, me, me!!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

How many thought that Coach and Jerri were cute together?  Neither were my favorite before, but I liked them last night.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I liked Coach before but didn't really like Jerri.  I think she's another one that's going to grow on me this year and they were totally cute together.  It was kind of funny seeing them both be all flirty but like embarrassed and coy at the same time.  This is just another example of why the villains are really touching me more than the heroes.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Coach has come down a peg this time around.  He needed to.  He was living in the land of make believe.  Jerri, (though not a fan) has become a tad humble...a huge imporovement for her...perhaps a sign of maturity.  They were cute.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

And which former survivors were you disappointed about not being there?  For me it was the Yau Man, the Chinese (?) physics professor who gave away the car/truck.  He was brilliant, and such a gentle soul.

I also enjoyed Yul Kwon (who won his season) and Bob Crowley (ditto)...both very decent, ethical gentlemen.

I can most certainly understand why none of these individuals put themselves back in the game.  Yau and Bob, at least, were "older gentlemen"...and it is a hard, debilliating game.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't have minded seeing the other Russell from last season.  I'm so glad Johnny Fairplay isn't there though.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I never could stand Jerri, but I thought they did have chemistry. It will be fun to watch.

I haven't decided who I'm rooting for, but my favorites this week are:

Rupert, of course.
Boston Robb,


Spoiler



for making fire


Steph,


Spoiler



that had to hurt


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

911jason said:


> It's a repeat of "Surviving Survivor" from last week. Worth watching if you missed it though...


Gonna hit the reruns and see if its worth it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> I never could stand Jerri, but I thought they did have chemistry. It will be fun to watch.
> 
> I haven't decided who I'm rooting for, but my favorites this week are:
> 
> ...


I absolutely LOVE Steph! She is one TAG!


Spoiler



(Tough A** Girl!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would have liked to have seen the "other" Russell from last season also.  I hated it when he had to leave so soon because of a medical.  Maybe medical reasons kept him out this time.  I haven't watched that many seasons but each year seems to get more physical.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*RE:*


Spoiler



Stephanie's


 *dislocated shoulder...*
I had my yearly physical yesterday...so I asked my Physician how bad is a dislocated shoulder. He said it is extremely extremely painful. He said he has seen grown men brought to tears by it.

If you recall: in her Season: She was the lone one on her team they dropped like flies around her. She is one tough girl. Even Sugar is tough...if you watched that challenge she was outweighed and some of the others had a huge height difference and she was holding her own. Last season she hung tight in those challenges.


Spoiler



It's too bad she chose to try the sex appeal route this time...it cost her.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right, sjc.


Spoiler



I can't figure out what possessed her to chatter when it was clear others were sleeping. When sleep is so important she took a big risk disturbing those who were resting.


deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *RE:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yep! I remember... she is totally awesome. AND Sugar


Spoiler



chasing Colby around reminded me of Jerri chasing him...


 I did not like that either.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Flirting is a sure way to make the other folks around you uncomfortable.


Spoiler



I liked the way Coach and Jerry handled it. They kind of blushed and it was cute. I think they were surprised themselves.


deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wait:  you haven't seen flirting until you've seen Parvati at it.  She acts like a call girl on the Vegas Strip.  Not a discreet bone in her body.  

(Speaking of bodies....whewie!!  James is ripped...he can dig my grave and then he can jump in with me, so I can have fun in the afterlife...man what a killer body...DH looks just like that...hmmm mmm he does...yep...huh huh...mmmm, yeah, ok...)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Wait: you haven't seen flirting until you've seen Parvati at it. She acts like a call girl on the Vegas Strip. Not a discreet bone in her body.
> 
> (Speaking of bodies....whewie!! James is ripped...he can dig my grave and then he can jump in with me, so I can have fun in the afterlife...man what a killer body...DH looks just like that...hmmm mmm he does...yep...huh huh...mmmm, yeah, ok...)


You are not exaggerating...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Even my DF commented on James.  LOL.  He looks much better than the first time.
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Well in terms of Sugar...


Spoiler



She had an in with someone else almost immediately last year and I am pretty positive that's why she did last so long. I forget who she glommed onto, but she definitely had someone helping her along even if she was strong on her own. She came on this season, saw these people who had been on Survivor before grouping up and befriending each other, and she felt alone and alienated. That had to be a new feeling for her, and her sexuality is part of what got her the relationships last season even if she didn't try for it. So she figured why not try, she went after the big dog leader and it backfired. Her tears didn't help either, though I appreciate her passion for the game. And I do say all of this with Sugar being one of my top three favorites on the hero team. I hated seeing her go so early and hope they find a way to bring her back.



And I forgot about Bob last season! He would have been a fun one to have back too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

All I know is: This season is going to kick a$$. Boston Rob, Rupert, Russell, Stephanie...some serious stuff is going to go down.

I couldn't stand her the first time round and even more so this go: Courtney...the one who appears anorexic...did anyone else notice: she kept yelling break her shoulder during the challenge and


Spoiler



Stephanie ended up with the dislocated shoulder


...she is so annoying.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I wondered if I'd have a hard time watching it this season because of all the really annoying people all together, but it's still very interesting. I don't know who I'm rooting for. I really can't stand coach, I was hoping he'd watched himself last season and was embarrassed. I don't think so. Since I don't like Jerri either, the two of them together are the furthest thing from cute in my mind.
I can't wait for the next show, this one started off with bang- the dislocated shoulder and broken toe all in one show.
I couldn't stand boston rob before, but now he seems ok. I can't help but like cirie, but for some reason rupert isn't quite as likeable as he was the first time. I agree, James should stay around just to look at.
vickie


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I have never yelled louder at my tv than I did last Thursday night!  This is gonna be a GREAT season!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The funny thing is:  I know who I like and who I don't...but do I want someone who has already won a million dollars to win again and be 2M rich or do I want someone who hasn't won before to win so that they can have a Million.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

Stephenie


Spoiler



actually dislocated her shoulder on the very first round though it was edited to appear that the injury happened later in the challenge. So, when Courtney is yelling that, it had already happened.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> I have never yelled louder at my tv than I did last Thursday night! This is gonna be a GREAT season!


You and me both! My throat was all scratchy the next day....  Best one yet so far... definitely the BEST first show ever.

Modified to add that DD was right there with _me_ too!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> I have never yelled louder at my tv than I did last Thursday night! This is gonna be a GREAT season!


 LOL My daughter and I were yelling at the top of our voices also.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So we have a bunch of screamers here...
I am getting company tomorrow (Survivor night) and they all better chew and scre# in time for me to be glued to the tv. I will be sure to throw enough hints...lol.

I can't wait to see what that bit (from the previews) with


Spoiler



Boston Rob


 was all about!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> So we have a bunch of screamers here...
> I am getting company tomorrow (Survivor night) and they all better chew and scre# in time for me to be glued to the tv. I will be sure to throw enough hints...lol.
> I can't wait to see what that bit (from the previews) with
> 
> ...


Chew and Scre*? I have never heard that before! 

Oh and I am with you on that wimp whining .... I wanna know what he's bawlin' about!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith:
My brother is famous for the old chew and scre#.  If my folks invite us to dinner...he barely finishes (his 3rd helping none the less) eating; puts the fork down and..."Well, I gotta run...got stuff to do." and he's out the door.  Hence, I get stuck with clearing the table and doing the dishes; then I feel obligated to hang out a bit, so I don't look ignorant like my twin the glutton.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have to torrent download survivor as our network here (Australia) refuses to show it the same time as in the US.  So it takes me a couple of days to get around to watch it.  If I wait til it comes to our network, usually the winner is already known and thrown around on the net.  And we may not have even STARTED the series!

So, to respond to some of the questions raised here.  I think someone mentioned Yul, and I thought about him too, but really, he was never really that interesting.  I also read that Good Russell nearly died that episode - he had an out of body experience, and he was asked to return but naturally refused to do so.

I think the villains dont seem as villanish this time - perhaps because they are all nasty so you dont get the same contrast between good and evil.  They dont get the same airplay when there are several villains, they have to 'share the air' - and therefore are diluted.  Plus they have all grown up a little and most of them never actually won a survivor, so that means they arent number 1!

My son regularly dislocated his shoulder - even just throwing a basketball.  It is caused by loose tendons that dont hold the joint in.

Rupert did seem very flat, no doubt in a lot of pain.  And the chickens were planted - they must have been.

Did any of you wonder why Russell didnt look for the immunity idol?  That was his main strategy last time, this time, nada!

This is a great series - the only series I missed was one that our network didnt show - Marquesas. Is that where Sandra is from?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sandra Diaz was the winner of Pearl Islands (I think survivor 7).  I wasn't nuts about her.  

This season, so far, I can't stand Courtney.  Didn't like her before, and more so now.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

sjc said:


> Sandra Diaz was the winner of Pearl Islands (I think survivor 7). I wasn't nuts about her.
> 
> This season, so far, I can't stand Courtney. Didn't like her before, and more so now.


Ok, thanks for that. I just cant remember her at all! And a couple of years later we actually went to the location of Pearl Islands too!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> And a couple of years later we actually went to the location of Pearl Islands too!


That's awesome!! How was it?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hot, wet, and the locals promote it as a Tourist Spot!

The current series (Samoa) was filmed at Aggies; this is a really popular tourist hotel, and Aggies is very well known.  We have been there too; well, the South Pacific is our playground, after all!    Unfortunately the recent Tsunami was very close to where they were filming, but they avoided any damage to their production, but nearby several lives were lost.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I can NOT wait until tonight!  

I've been wishing the week away not to get to the weekend, but to SURVIVOR NIGHT!  LOL!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

What did you think about last night's show?


Spoiler



I was sorry to see the Heroes lose yet again. Their tribe is really crumbling. I was glad that Stephenie went home rather than Amanda.(Amanda reminds me of my son's girlfriend whom I really like.  I'm glad that Rob wasn't seriously hurt even though he is not a favorite of mine.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

DVR'd it. Got everyone settled into bed. Cuddled up with a cat, turned it on and after a few minutes - the screen wet magenta - then a message from DishTV that they were aware of the problem so don't call - recorded an hours worth of that and elevator music!  ARRGH!!! I'm watching it now on line - my wireless at home isn't very good with streaming. What a bummer. Did the station go off the air or did some of you get to see it?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

You poor thing. It's good that you can watch it online today though even if you have to wait for buffering. I've got cable tv and was able to watch it as usual last night.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished watching it. Sitting in my office watching it between phone calls and putting out other fires wasn't as good as being snuggled with a cat but at least I know what happened.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... just finished watching with my wife on the DVR.


Spoiler



I definitely don't like James as much as I did in his previous season... seems like he's turned into a big bully.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> Wow... just finished watching with my wife on the DVR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


We are very saddened by his and


Spoiler



TJ's


 personality changes.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I knew I wanted to support the villains for a reason. The heroes are really not living up to their names at all. The villains did make a liar out of me when I said last week that they seemed to be working better together, but by the end they were all pitching in it seemed. Russell is really taking a backseat to Boston Rob and he can't stand it, so I can't wait to see what he gets up to in order to remedy that. While the heroes have had to be more cutthroat simply because they've been to tribal twice, I still think they're way more cutthroat than they need to be. I'm also glad that they kept Amanda as she's one of the few heroes I find myself still liking. Russell even had a tender moment when he found out Rob was okay! I also found it funny that Rob was all "I had a vision.. blah blah blah.." during his unconscious period which people generally follow up with a positive life change but he followed up with saying how he now saw the light and that he would stop being so nice and play mean again.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!! James' mouth matches his body now...big.
The heroes have changed so much.  I'm actually routing for the villains.

Rupert is so low key.  Where is the feisty?
Russell:  Start looking for the idol already will ya...
Jerri & Coach:  Do it, already...


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

This episode was weird for me.  I wasn't sure who to cheer for.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

They do all seem rather nasty on the heroes side.  James was right though, they havent learnt to think about and have a plan, shame he mouthed off about it so much though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tonight's challenge was something!! Brutal!!


Spoiler



James


 has been very testy...he has valid points; but lacks finesse in his delivery. Russell is going to start his conniving...


Spoiler



taking the machete


 for starters. IMHO: Big mistake not voting


Spoiler



Pavarti off; Randy was harmless...and she's a player. Courtney


 hasn't done squat. 
I liked how they caught the chickens with their bare hands.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Go villians. I just can't help it - they are such an interesting group of people to watch


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I think the division into heroes and villains is causing more problems for the heroes.  When they are mixed it is easier to be a hero in contrast to the villain.  When all the heroes are together someone has to be a villain or no one will ever get voted off.  Most of these heroes had a good sized alliance from the start and were able to pick off their opponents without backstabbing too early.  

I think Rob and Russel understand the game the best and most of the conflict between them is because they see the other as really dangerous.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a smart move getting rid of: don't peek


Spoiler



Cirie


 because


Spoiler



she


 plays the passive aggressive approach and if


Spoiler



she


 wasn't blindsided


Spoiler



she


 would have been the one blindsiding everyone else time and time again.

The two most changed players: James is now an ass.
Rupert has no gusto

The previews for next week look good: It appears that


Spoiler



Coach


 goes down and the medics are called in. It looked like it was him...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc, I agree with the vote this week as well.  That person would have been a big threat later.  
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Except that most of the tribe didnt vote for that person - they lost with only three votes in a team of eight!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

sjc said:


> It was a smart move getting rid of: don't peek
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree about who got voted off, and I also agree that James has definitely changed (for the worse!) this season. I really liked him on Survivor: China, but now, not so much.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just have to say this is one of the most stupid decisions at tribal council I have seen to date.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed!


Spoiler



The Heroes have definitely fallen to Zeroes!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The "heroes" keep proving what I've been saying all along.  It's getting easier and easier to not feel bad cheering on the villains.  I'm scared for Russell though!  I think a few on the villain side still fit the concept of their tribe, but hardly any of the heroes are living up to their side of the deal... more of the villains are acting like heroes than they are.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was really surprised by the vote last night. Bad move IMO. James has absolutely no patience and has been downright mean. I can see


Spoiler



keeping James, but not getting rid of Tom. One of the weaker woman should have went.


deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

James...don't you mean Cybil?  Can it be that he has changed that much?  I'm beginning to wonder if they are stoking him on the sidelines for ratings...lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Good one, sjc.  Something is happening in the editing to make him so sour.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's the only thing I can think of...
We all know that with that body; he's not cranky because he isn't getting any...lol.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Candace voted for Tom?  How did that happen!  And yeah, we need to see the villains eat each other at tribal and that just isnt happening.  I liked Russell last time, but he just looks foolish now with his Immunity Idol crush.  It is the only strategy he has.  Boring.  And dont they normally reintroduce the idol once it has been played?


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

ALERT!!!

SURVIVOR IS ON WEDNESDAY THIS WEEK!  

I didn't want anyone to miss it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Was it on at all last week?
deb


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

No, it wasn't on last week due to NCAA basketball.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I must have been confused (big surprise) because I thought it was on last Wednesday because of basketball.  
Unfortunately I mute a lot of commercials and miss these kind of updates.  
Thanks for posting the change in day.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

travelgirl said:


> ALERT!!!
> 
> SURVIVOR IS ON WEDNESDAY THIS WEEK!
> 
> I didn't want anyone to miss it.


Good catch...thanks.

Deb: Was not on last week.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads - up. I would have missed it because I don't check it until Thursday!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

One more reminder...

SURVIVOR IS ON TONIGHT!!!  Don't miss it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I would not have remembered.  
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I love how cocky Boston Rob was with his whole "Welcome to the big leagues." then Russell totally out maneuvered him. <3 Russel. Really hoping he gets Coach back on his side. His little comment to him in tribal council -should- do that if he stands by his whole stand by my promises attitude. With Coach they have 4 people in an alliance and can really start taking over. I think Russell is proving he's everything he's always said he was. He's definitely one of my favorite players of Survivor yet. It's too bad though, I kind of liked Tyson though he's been really downplayed this season compared to last.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I love how cocky Boston Rob was with his whole "Welcome to the big leagues." then Russell totally out maneuvered him. <3 Russel. Really hoping he gets Coach back on his side. His little comment to him in tribal council -should- do that if he stands by his whole stand by my promises attitude. With Coach they have 4 people in an alliance and can really start taking over. I think Russell is proving he's everything he's always said he was. He's definitely one of my favorite players of Survivor yet. It's too bad though, I kind of liked Tyson though he's been really downplayed this season compared to last.


Me TOO!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tyson is way understated...totally agree.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

sjc said:


> Tyson is way understated...totally agree.


He was so great last season, it's a shame. I wonder if he's playing it that way or if that's just how he's coming out in editing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I notice that everyone is different.  Rupert is nothing like he was before.  James gets most changed vote.  The only one who is basically the same: Boston Rob; and even he isn't as tenacious. We'll see...it's early in the game yet.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I was shocked by


Spoiler



both tribal councils


 last night. WOW and WOW.



Spoiler



The back and forth power struggle between Rob and Russell was GREAT. I can't wait to see more of that, because you know it's GAME ON now, ratcheted up several notches!

And I really expected them to send Colby home after he told them that he knew he'd be on the chopping block and not to sweat the decision, and then moped around camp the rest of the day. I really thought that they SHOULD have sent James home, but never really expected them to actually DO that. Injured or not.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Colby:* If he really wants to be in the game like he says he does, then he needs to shut his mouth. Stop walking around saying, I'm next to go, it's me, I just know it. I'm on the chopping block...Shut up!! Talk about setting yourself up for it.

*Boston Rob and Russell:* I want them as the final two: A fight to the finish!! That would make for some GREAT TV. Even though it's fact that Russell is the master player...I want Boston Rob to win.



Spoiler



That Idol thing and Pavarti with Tyson was unbelievable. Tyson blew it not going with the split vote; Russell would have been GONE!



This is a great season!!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

sjc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I KNOW!!! Tyson essentially voted HIMSELF out by allowing Russell to sway his vote. That whole idol thing was completely insane!



That's good stuff right there!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Tyson showed how stupid he was - he didnt understand the split vote thing with the HI being flushed out.  Russell did, and worked that Tyson was the easy target to confuse it.  Duh Tyson!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think he understood it perfectly, he just really wanted Parvarti gone and was stupid enough to trust Russell.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Well... Coach stood by what he said he thought should happen, but I think he did so as an easy way out since he made two promises he knew he couldn't keep. It was the only way to be "fair" in breaking both of them, but it screwed Rob's tie vote. I was hoping he'd do that because I knew it would be all Russell needed to take the upper hand. He just continues to prove himself as good as he's been saying he is since day 1 of last season. Hopefully the Villains can keep winning without Rob, but Courtney was pretty horrid in the challenges tonight. I'm thinking Jerry and Coach are going to be on the outs now. And of course Rob's alliance all know they're next on the block, so things are liable to get nasty.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*F*#$%&#&%$#@ CRAP!!!


Spoiler



If only STUPID STUPID Coach would have voted for Russell instead of Courtney.


..STUPID STUPID. AAAAaaaarrrrrrrrhhhhh!!!!


Spoiler



I wanted Russell vs Rob; what a showdown that would have been!! Rob would have won at making fire over Russell...I so wanted a tiebreaker


 Stupid Stupid Stupid!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I pretty much knew it had to be one of them this week. I could tell from the very beginning that they would end up in tribal council and it would be a fight between the two. My only question was what would Coach do. I really thought he'd swing and go with Jerry, but not surprised at all that he took the easy way out. Now I wonder how long before Russell starts looking for the immunity idol again?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Spoiler



As much as I liked James before, he was the problem in the camp, IMO, this season. The team really seemed to pull together last night, more so than any other time. 
I hated to see Rob or Russell go. They are both strong players, and I'm afraid Rob being gone is not going to be good for the Villians. Russell really knows how to play the game, but I don't think he's a good leader like Rob.



deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Oh, Russell is a horrible leader, on Survivor anyway. He thrives off disorganization and quarrels in the camp. He definitely doesn't want to pull the team together, he wants to split it apart. That's kind of his MO.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

When I read the comments not blacked out I knew who was going.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Friendly Reminder:*

*Courteously black out spoilers!! Thank you.*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tonight's episode was boring:
The challenge was funny and messy!!

MAJOR SPOILER:


Spoiler



I am glad that Coach is the first member of the Jury; but the show lost a little of its edge without Boston Rob to challenge Russell



The previews to next week show someone making one


Spoiler



DUMBASS


 move; unless that person is "just saying that" to fake others out...we'll see.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I don't know, my first thought when I saw JT tell Russell to hang in there was that he was going to try to get him the immunity idol. To actually see the previews hint it kind of shocked me because I thought it was such a wild idea that it'd never happen. Coach kind of asked for it this time. He was whining so much then stepped forward with the decision to play for food instead of immunity. I'm not sure having Rob would have helped them this week though. The entire tribe seemed given to the fact that they'd lose before they even began.

What I found interesting is that Russell's "alliance" went against him in the vote. That was pretty shocking. I really wanted to see Coach stay just to wipe that smug attitude out of Sandra. I really want her gone, she just annoys me. Now I wonder if all the girls might not actually get together and go for Russell. My guess is that they will and he'll have the idol from JT then they'll merge on the next show and Russell will be in power again.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Villains are making me crazy!


Spoiler



I can't believe they say they know what Russell is doing, but they continue to do whatever he tells them to. Coach deserved to be gone after he tried to play both sides last week instead of making a command decision.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler



I thought it was hilarious that the villians brought their entire camp to the challenge. WHY does everyone always ASSUME that there will be a merge? They don't always do it that way. They might mix up the tribes, and one season (the first season that Stephanie was on) they never merged until she was the only one left on her tribe.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> The Villains are making me crazy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I sort of thought that, too, but the interesting this is, they _didn't_ do what Russell told them to do. He voted for Courtney, and they all voted for Coach. I'm not crazy about any of the villains, but it is nice to see Sandra outsmarting Russell. The lesser of two evils?


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I LOVE THIS SEASON!


Spoiler



No matter how much you may hate Russell, he's still there. However, this is the very first time that things didn't go as he had hoped. It looks like it may just be an all girl alliance after all. Jerry stuck with Russell and Coach in voting against Courtney, but the other 4 girls, including Parvadi (sp?) voted against Russell's wishes. That betrayal isn't going to sit well with him.





Spoiler



The previews were quite interesting too. It looks like the merge may take place this coming week and because the heroes are sure that it's an all girl alliance on the villians tribe (reinforced by voting Coach off), they are considering giving Russell the hidden immunity idol to hope to swing him over to their side.



Like I said in the beginning of my post....I LOVE THIS SEASON!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I really think we have another week to go before the merge. I really think that an all girl alliance did form and they're going to be gunning after Russell big time. Them voting off Coach might have been the best thing for them. The other tribe, as seen by JTs mouthing to Russell to hang in there, is convinced there's this all girl alliance taking out the guys. If both Coach and Russell were still there then they'd know something was up and have no sympathy or begin having second thoughts.

All I know is if it plays out the way I think it will, Villains are going to lose, Russell is going to get an idol from the other tribe that nobody knows about except maybe one other person (possibly Jerry? I'm surprised at Parvarti going against Russell's wishes so he might not trust her anymore), the girls are going to all vote out Russell and Russell is going to play the idol and knock out Sandra (hopefully, I can't stand her). The Heroes are scrambling for numbers come the merge so I really can see them handing over the idol. And like him or not, Russell is a good player to have on your side.

Another possible way I see it going is Russell gets the idol and manages to keep it through the merge then use it against the very people who gave it to him. Not sure that would be quite as shocking though, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of thought that, too, but the interesting this is, they _didn't_ do what Russell told them to do. He voted for Courtney, and they all voted for Coach. I'm not crazy about any of the villains, but it is nice to see Sandra outsmarting Russell. The lesser of two evils?


Ah, that makes more sense. I obviously missed part of the machinations while painting my kitchen (I thought I was getting a few swipes in only during commercials)! I usually try to avoid the previews. I don't know why since I know I am going to read all the spoiler blocks here!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

At this point:  Who do you think is going to take home the million?


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

For all the Survivor fans out there...you either love Russell or you hate him...I happen to be one of those fans who love him.  Other than Richard Hatch, no one else has ever been able to figure the game out and manipulate it until the end.  Russell should have won last time...unfortunately, too many people on the jury absolutely despised him.  I find him extremely entertaining.

I'd love to see him win this time...but I'm not feeling as sure of it this time.  Time will tell.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd like to see Russell win too... I think he may just get it.  It depends on how "scripted" the show is.  If it's at all set up then he's going to win.  He had such a desire just to be called the Ultimate Survivor last season, willing to spend $10,000 just for the title.  I think it would be fitting if he took home the title against these "all stars".  I can't think of anyone else right now who I'd want to see win other than him.  Everyone else has grated on me horribly or not been true to themselves.  I think Russell is really the only one to have continued to play like he was before and make no bones about it... except for Sugar I guess.  She played the same for about 35 minutes of air time.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

crebel said:


> The Villains are making me crazy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


But they aren't doing that in their vote, are they. And that is all that counts

I do not want to see Russell win. I did last time, this time he is just too arrogant. He was *very* cranky on the reunion show of his first show - and as that aired AFTER the heroes/villains series had finished filming, I reckon he already knew he had lost the Heroes show (as he had already been voted off).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

As in seasons past: Watch out for those who fly under the radar.

Russell is a very entertaining player. However, I think he has the morals and compassion of an ant; which will serve him well in the game. He probably deserves to win; as far as outwit outplay and all of that *BUT*...I prefer someone who is a bit more humble and actually has a conscience. I find him arrogant, snarky and trollish; he's not my pick.

Sandra is definitely one to watch...she is craftier that people give her credit for. She switched up the vote last week by planting seeds.

I can't stomach Courtney: I will puke if she wins; she is a do nothing.

Love Colby; always have.

Pavarti: Don't care for her; but she is a major player...Russell; be careful...she'll chew you up and spit you out.

Jerri: Is trying to stay under the radar...we know she will have coaches jury vote.

Amanda & Danille; Playing it safe

NOTE: I feel bad that Boston Rob was wrong about who he thinks voted him off. He wasn't thrown under the bus like he thought.

JT: If the upcoming scenes are what they seem; and he does what they appear to show: Then he is a fool who deserves the boot. If not then he is a great contender.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Courtney is just like a stick insect.  I wonder how her organs can actually function.  I dont like Colby much, think he just has a pretty face but not much else.  Jerri seems to have matured - such a shame that Rob isnt on the jury.  Russell isnt going to win. I like 'morals of a gnat' - a bit more grunt than an ant!  JT?  Nope.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spoiler



<bang head> STUPID!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Heather. I totally agree!!


Spoiler



I personally think the girls should have come together and voted Russell off. It might be too late to catch him by surprise.


deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*DUH*...


Spoiler



JT you are one dumb blond...WTF?


 STUPID, STUPID, STUPID, STUPID, STUPID!!!


Spoiler



I am so glad Courtney is gone though.


THAT IS A SURVIVOR FIRST:


Spoiler



Give the IMMUNITY idol for a possible MILLION dollars to a member of the OPPOSITE TEAM!!!


 *DUH!!!*


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Spoiler



I can't understand how Russell manages to manipulate everyone so easily. I guess nobody bothered to watch last season and see how conniving he was. TBH, I _couldn't stand_ him before, but if he's that good at the game, maybe he deserves to win after all.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler



I bet JT is sitting at home right now watching with the rest of the world and wishing he was dead over that one. I seriously can NOT believe he gave the idol away like that....

And Mandy, I completely agree. I can't stand Russell, but if everyone else is dumb enough to play right into his hand like this, then maybe he does deserve to win.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand how Russell manages to manipulate everyone so easily. I guess nobody bothered to watch last season and see how conniving he was. TBH, I _couldn't stand_ him before, but if he's that good at the game, maybe he deserves to win after all.


I read an interview with Boston Rob, and he said nobody had seen Russell's season, because it hadn't aired yet when filming for this season began. Rob said he figured that out of the possible 300 or so contestants, Russell being picked as one of the 5 all-time greatest male villains meant he was a force to be reckoned with, but they had no idea what he had done exactly.

I don't think I needed to spoiler that, but feel free to correct me!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't think you needed a spoiler for that either.  
Thanks for that information.  I had not heard that, and that makes it even more interesting.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you picture the post show when they clean up and Jeff announces the million dollar winner?

First question out of Jeff's mouth is going to be:


Spoiler



"JT, what were you thinking?"


...How could you?

He is going to get crucified. I'd be so embarrassed; I wouldn't go to the post show.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's Jeff's take on this latest episode (contains spoilers):

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/04/16/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-episode-9/?xid=rss-feed-todayslatest-Jeff+Probst's+'Survivor'+blog


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I think it was a pretty cunning plan on JT's part actually. It had to be a decent one for the rest of the tribe to go along with it. Look at it from their perspective... they see guy after guy voted off and start thinking there's some sort of female alliance voting them all off. They come back the next challenge and sure enough, Coach is gone. The heroes have five people and the villains have seven (then six) so they are kind of outnumbered still. Not that this always happens, but they figure that one tribe will vote the other off when the merge comes. Of course the big things they're gambling on here (besides the obvious) is that the merge will happen at 10 people which is a valid assumption.

By giving away the idol they spread goodwill into the enemy camp that they hope will make their 5 against 5 into 6 against 4 with Russell. It also gets the idol, which was beginning to become a point of contention, out of their camp. As far as they're concerned, when Russell shows up next week that means he used the idol and it's gone and they have someone on their side. Of course we, who are behind the scenes on both camps, know that this plan is fundamentally flawed because Russell is actually the one calling the shots and he now has an idol to use against them _and_ he has their trust which is probably even more important. But there's no way the heroes could know that. So knowing what they know, it was a pretty bold plan and actually pretty smart... it was a bit of a gamble, but they obviously felt it was worth it. I think I may have made the same call.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv:  Thanks for the Jeff blog; I agree with what he (and Scheherazade) said...JT had no idea; he doesn't see what we do.  BUT rule number one...never help the enemy.  

The one thing that Jeff was absolutely right about; and I've said it before:  If it's anyone that can chew Russell up and spit him out, it would be Pavarti.  She is the biggest flirt in the history of the show.  

The other thing Jeff nailed:  Rupert...definitely not a strong player anymore; by far.

Candice and Jerri:  Trying so hard to stay under the radar.

RUSSELL:  Let's keep in mind; he is getting cozy with who he thinks he can best beat in the final two.  He doesn't want to put his strength, or lack thereof, up against another male.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am a survivor tragic but this episode was so contrived.

I have never seen the two teams come together after a challenge and hug each other so why did they conveniently do so this time so that JT could pass the HI over to Russell. It screamed set-up. Disappointing.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

On the setup last week, sure it was set up but I think it was a set up by the players, not scripted by the producers or anything. If you wanted to hand something to the other team what better time to do it than after a challenge? As for this week's episode...

All I can say is wow... Okay, that's not really all I can say.



Spoiler



Parvati pulled a huge move that not only ruined the heroes' plan to test Russell, but should have also gotten Sandra on their side... after all, she just tried to save her butt and she was totally on the chopping block along with Jerri. It's too bad it looks like she's going to be a snake and go to the other side, but I'm hoping that's just a ploy. The problem is they don't really need any ploys, they have the numbers if she'd just stick with them. It's not like the heroes will bring her to the final 5 if she helps them, but the villains would. She's just playing stupid, the same way it was stupid of her to go to Rupert and then be all "Oh noes, I need to side with Russell to save myself." She just got really lucky.

It also looks like Russell is going to be an idiot next week and yell at Parvati when she's clearly still on his side. She could have easily just kept both of those idols for herself and skated through the game, but she gave them up for the good of her team. Should be fun either way, I just want Russell to survive. I kind of enjoy Parvati this season too. I'll miss JT though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The thing that irked me tonight was:


Spoiler



the heroes sensed Russell's deviousness; YET (especially Rupert) not one single person wrote his name down. IMHO: JT deserved to go home tonight for being so naive. I don't care how little they know, compared to us home viewers: I'll repeat it again, NEVER trust the enemy. Sandra and Pavarti really changed up the game, big time!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> The thing that irked me tonight was:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Totally agree!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Yeah, I don't really see how they had any doubts in their mind that Russell was being a snake after Sandra came to them. Her story was the round peg that fit the round hole far better than their story did. I can see why it happened though. JT was so invested in this game changing perfect move that it just clouded his judgment. He wanted it to work so badly and wanted so much to have Russell on their side that he was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt while still trying to test him for his loyalty. To be fair, though, they thought they had a pretty tight plan for the vote that night... I'm still not sure how Pavarti knew to give an idol to Jerri.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.tmz.com/2010/04/23/survivor-star-russell-hantz-arrested-assault-lafayette-lousiana/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Poor Russell... always demonizing the villains!  That sounds about right though.  I'm betting the person he shoved wasn't a fan and was doing his/her best to make sure Russell knew it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure how Pavarti knew to give an idol to Jerri.





Spoiler



Jerri


 was SHOCKED!! The look on her face said it all. Wouldn't Pavarti just die if


Spoiler



Jerri


 took the whole thing? That would be funny. _Stranger things have happened_.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Spoiler



I am glad that JT has gone because he just wanted to be the ultimate hero and save Russell, even in the face of evidence that told everyone else not to trust him. I think he was stupid and naive. Parvati's move was brilliant, but how did she know to give the idols to Jerri and Sandra?



I am liking Parvati a lot.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG yay a Survivor thread! I've been mesmerized by this season like no other before it, and last season was pretty gripping. I've read through all the posts you all have made, nodding and laughing. I hadn't realized that HvV had finished filming before the previous season's reunion show, so reading crebel's post about that made me grin big.

Some of you might nod with this, and others will say I'm nuts, but I realized soon after Russell hit the beach in his first season that the man is an honest-to-God narcissistic sociopath. (years of personal experience with one, ugh) Not only that, he's about as unsubtle as you can get! If you have a clear idea of what someone with this disorder is like, you can tell he's just oozing it. Completely unashamed and blatant in his video diary time. He's so dang proud of himself, and that's the one place he feels he can acknowledge his own awesomeness. Normal folks would be ashamed to be seen on national TV saying what he says, but no self-respecting sociopath would stoop to feel shame for anything. That's our Russell! Revel in that delusion, boy. Revel in it! 

Such a personality is actually what's hurt the Villains tribe big time. I feel sorry for them, having to have such a self-centered teammate.


Spoiler



He connived Tyson into indirectly getting rid of Boston Rob (argh!), and once that stable leadership was gone, they lost what, four challenges in a row, at least. Russell's not leading for anyone but himself, and it's getting his whole team screwed over. He has to keep everyone off balance and jumpy enough to listen to him and him alone as their stable voice; he doesn't dare let them team up against him now that he's in power. And with a team that divided, eating out of his hand and glaring suspiciously at each other, boom. He may be king of the camp, but he's riding his tribe into the ground.



I think that if these guys had gotten to see WHY Russell was named one of the top 5 worst villains ever, by watching his previous season, he would have been among the first to go. That's the whole secret to how sociopaths get what they want: their victims don't know they're sociopaths, literally out only for their own gain, even to the detriment of their whole tribe.


Spoiler



Coach would never have stood by him, taken a knee to him like a knight to a king, if he's known what a creepy guy he really is. Omg, Coach is MAD now! Have any of you seen the Life at Ponderosa clips at cbs.com? Yeah, baby, unleash that Dragonslayer! 





Spoiler



JT's plan was a great one. I bet he never would have thought it up if he'd seen Russell's first season. At least I hope he wouldn't have been that foolish. Even their failsafe plan, where they voted for Jerri, was a pretty safe thing, to help them determine whether Sandra or Russell were lying to them. But Parvati is a master at reading people, and Amanda just gave it all away with her hedging. "Oh, just play the idol, you'll need it," she said, but Parvati wasn't buying it. She knew the Heroes were up to something, and when she got Russell's JT's idol, she knew she had a golden opportunity, and did exactly what she needed to do. The Heroes weren't voting for her, and they thought Russell had an idol. Danielle had the immunity necklace. By handing immunity to the two weakest members in her alliance, she hoped to secure their trust and keep them from flipping. It was a brilliant move.



If anyone can take down Russell the sociopath, it's Parvati the player. And I don't think he'll be able to stop her even if he sees it coming. And that's really going to make him mad. No wonder he got arrested yesterday.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Russell has never cared about his team, he in fact revels in their misery and the discord he causes with his pranks. Last season with him burning people's socks and pouring out their water was a perfect example of this. He did a few things like that this season, but very few times did he blatantly try to sabotage his camp besides getting folks voted out (


Spoiler



Pretty sure he did let some chickens go at one point though


). But like you said, that's just how he plays it and it works... it keeps everyone suspicious of one another and he can step up and lead because he's the only one who really knows what's going on.


Spoiler



I actually think Sandra might be his biggest threat right now... from what they showed of next week's episode (unless it's a ploy) she's going to flip the numbers on them with the hero team.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

We all know Russell's got a knack for


Spoiler



finding hidden immunity idols. If ever he needed one to stay in the game it's now. I expect to see shots of him casually rooting around tree stumps next week, when he's not harping at Parvati for keeping a strategic detail to herself...


which he most certainly would have done if their spots were reversed. 

I got the impression from the preview for next week that


Spoiler



Sandra's going to make a play to flop to the Heroes, angling for united anger against Russell from the Heroes, now that they know he flat out lied to their faces. As the last of her alliance, it's probably her only shot at placing higher than 5th at best. It's possible that, if Parvati feels she's ready to lead without Russell anymore, she won't try anything to save him, and he could end up on the jury with three people who really don't like him either. That would be awkward at Ponderosa: about the only people who Russell would hang out with there would be Parvati and Danielle, and if they end up at Ponderosa, then the Villains are pretty much toast.



I'm really curious to see what happens, if anything, between Parvati and Amanda, or if


Spoiler



Amanda's attempt at lying last week just busted up any reconciliation there.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

How can a plan which is based on giving the HI to a player on the other side, based on assumptions about a strategy (that the girls were in charge) and which involved a player they had never seen before, but who was put in the villains side, for a reason, ever be considered anything but stupid.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> How can a plan which is based on giving the HI to a player on the other side, based on assumptions about a strategy (that the girls were in charge) and which involved a player they had never seen before, but who was put in the villains side, for a reason, ever be considered anything but stupid.


Agreed. Like I said before...NEVER give the idol to the enemy. That plan was not foolproof; therefore, it was just plain stupid.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Stupid maybe, but it was a pretty cunning plan and it was risky but something they felt they needed to do in order to sway the votes their way.  At least they were right about one thing, they did merge.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you suppose will happen tonight?  I can't wait to watch!  

This has been the best season of Survivor EVER.  Just like riding a roller coaster for the first time every Thursday night.  You can't predict some of the twists and turns, but it sure is an exciting ride!!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

The previews showed Sandra trying to work some angles. What I'm curious about is


Spoiler



what Parvati's plan is, and whether it'll interfere with Sandra flip flopping, like it looks like she wants to do.



Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Spoiler



I can't believe Sandra tried to flip and then flopped back. And Russell is getting downright scared. It seems like he's getting desperate and he's threatening people. i.e. Sandra. And it WORKED.


deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I think Russell and Parvati are on the outs though. Not only did he hide the fact that he had the idol that they had made an alliance decision on, but he used it and she told him he wasted it. With Russell already not happy with her I think that alliance is about to split. The girl he got from the hero side will also probably be angry since she trusted and got in league with Russell for the sole reason of him having that idol. He's gotten out of tougher scrapes though. It's nice to see that Rupert is finally stepping up though, even though his acting in tribal council was pretty weak.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I missed the first 20 minutes, EGAD, and I couldn't for the life of me figure out why


Spoiler



Candice pulled a Saruman and decided to cave in to Russell


. But the


Spoiler



HII, coupled with his irritatingly mesmerizing blue eyeballs of doom,


 seems to have suckered someone yet again. It was odd to see


Spoiler



Sandra and Candice flipping at the same time, and even stranger to hear them in a straight up conversation about it


. This season just keeps getting odder and odder. It's nice to see the previews of


Spoiler



Russell seriously cracking,


 though.


Spoiler



I love how Parvati is simply having none of his domineering ways; she never has, and she's about the only one. It's really feeling pretty up in the air for next week, considering that the villains still have the numbers.



And


Spoiler



Colby


 was so awesome for saying straight out, "


Spoiler



If this doesn't work, it's Candice's fault." She had nothing to say to that, because he was right. And now she's probably going to be isolated from everyone: her own tribe sees her as a turncoat, and the villains see her as a desperate player who will turn for empty promises.



Who do you guys want to see win this, at this point? I think I'm leaning toward


Spoiler



Rupert


, since so many other awesome players have already been voted out.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually agree with your guess on


Spoiler



Rupert


 but I wouldn't be surprised to see it come down to


Spoiler



Parvati and Russell


 even if they end up at odds with one another. I'd still like to see


Spoiler



Russell


 win ><


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

DH and I


Spoiler



laughed our asses off at the "catfight"


 more so because Colby just sat there continuing to eat and watch TV. It was hysterical.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I still think that Russell gets voted out before the last tribal. His mood at the final of Series 19 was bad. He had just lost that series and I put his bad mood down to the fact that he knew he couldn't win series 20(which had already been completely filmed but not decided) at that series 19 final. So he was grumpy because he had lost by being voted out in Series 20 and had just lost the final of series 19.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



It's insane how Russell can choose someone and BAM they're gone. I didn't think he had a prayer pulling that Danielle stunt tonight but sure enough... and it was sort of a smart move, but I think it may come around to bite him in the end. Sandra is obviously trying to goad him into voting for her and he seems like he's going to be on the outs with the villains. That's a 3v3 vote if he gets Rupert (yay!) and Colby on his side. If they go for Sandra and she plays that idol he's toast. I felt really bad for Rupert, especially after Russell tore into him. I'm glad he made it. Russell seems to think Parvati will come running in fear to his side after his move tonight, but I think she's a stronger player than he gives her credit for. He never has been one to give women any credit though. Remember his Dumb *** Alliance last season?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Spoiler



I am impressed with how brazen Russell is. I didn't think he could pull off getting Daniell booted. But you have to admit she set herself up by pledging her BFF devotion to Parvarti. She was emotional and lost her game play. That is the kiss of death in this game.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This episode was great.


Spoiler



Nobody is more surprised than Rupert; to still be standing. Sandra is going the low key route. She didn't utter a word during tribal. She knew for sure she didn't have to play the idol. (Ha...wait until Russell finds out she had it!!) Jerri gets the award this season for most flip flopping.


 And what is up with Courtney's stupid outfits? Is she trying to play up her bimbo image....ugghhhh.


Spoiler



If Rupert (doubtful) makes it to final two; he definitely has JT's vote...did you see JT wink?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Did anyone else get hints of them being romantically close when Danielle said that bit about her and Parvati? If that's the case then nothing Russell can do will win Parvati over again. I'm sure she's next on his list, but he really needs to get rid of Sandra. He should have gotten her voted off weeks ago, I just knew she'd be the fly in his ointment. And it does look like she's going to egg him on this week so that he votes for her.

Right now, though, Russell is playing with the final two in mind. That means he won't want to bring Parvati, Colby or Rupert with him. So he may just keep Sandra around because he thinks he can beat her when it comes down jury votes.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get hints of them being romantically close when Danielle said that bit about her and Parvati?


I wondered that too! Seemed a little strange.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I wondered that too! Seemed a little strange.


Glad it wasn't just me then. If that's the case then they've been -really- secret about it because you know the cameras would be all over it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Glad it wasn't just me then. If that's the case then they've been -really- secret about it because you know the cameras would be all over it.


Oh yeah - rare footage that!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't wait for the show tonight.  

And did I see that the season finale is THIS Sunday?  Or is there another week left before the finale?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks like it _is_ this Sunday. The last show always sneaks up on me because they start getting rid of two at a time in the last couple of weeks. I had no idea the finale was already Sunday though, yeesh.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

~le sigh~

I'm not ready for this season to be over yet!  

I need to check my dvr to make sure that it's set to record on Sunday and that there aren't any conflicts with it.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought there would be too many players left too, but if they vote off one tonight, and one per hour on Sunday night, that leaves three for the jury to pick from.

I'm laughing at the notion that


Spoiler



if there are going to be any Heroes tribe members among the final three, it'll likely be because Russell has to turn to them tonight to save his butt. And no one on that jury is going to vote for Russell, no matter who he's up against.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think he'd have a chance up against


Spoiler



Sandra or Colby. Sandra just because I don't see her really being all that popular. She hasn't played to make friends and it shows. Colby just because he hasn't played the game well at all. I have no idea how he's even still there. I think they'd probably give it to Russell for earning it more than him. I'm not sure he could beat anyone else up there... but I'm also kind of afraid he won't get the chance to after tonight.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I so wanted Sandra to go home. I've wanted her to go home for weeks but she was way too cocky tonight... I think that'll hurt her if she somehow manages to get to the final three which I really don't want to see. Poor Rupert, but he didn't have a chance anyway. And they didn't show all the votes so nobody can be sure which way Russell went either.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually the smartest move any player can make right now is to


Spoiler



bring Colby with him or her to the finals. (Even though I like him) He hasn't won a single challenge and is usually one of the first eliminated in group challenges. Each of the women has beat him in challenges. His only true alliance was with JT and Rupert. Pavarti is the one to beat. She is a strong player. Sandra is sneaky...look out. Jerri; just flip flops to save her ass.


 I can't believe it's over Sunday!! It flew by. Great season.


Spoiler



I (beat me up for it) do NOT want Russell to win...anybody but him. He is a snake. Yes, a master at the game...but I don't like snakes.


 *SET YOUR DVR's FOR SUNDAY!!!*


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I keep wondering if all these survivors are sitting at home watching along with the rest of us thinking to themselves


Spoiler



"What the hell were we thinking? We should have voted Russell off right away!!!" I can't imagine any of them watching this back and being happy about some of the decisions they've made.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I just watched the reunion show for Samoa (Season 19), which was Russell's first season. I had missed it, and never seen the shots of him crying over losing, or trying to bribe Natalie for the title of Sole Survivor. It was just sad. Poor little narcissist, didn't get the title he wanted. Awww. Then he was SOOO happy when he won Best Player. And most of the rest of the time he just had a dead-eye stare, because he knew he'd lost and he was trying to make Jeff uncomfortable or something. The man has the emotional control of a 12 year old.

What's actually sticking in my head is something Jaison said: _everyone who works in an office type environment has to work with a "Russell". There's someone like him everywhere, and everyone hates the guy/girl's irritating attitude when they're right there with them. But put them on Survivor and "Ooh, haha look at his devilish tricks!"_ Jaison was baffled by the change in people's general opinion (and clearly didn't like Russell or his playing style), but it seems to me that _some_ of the people who do the best in Survivor are those who really aren't team players. The game has a way of making people choose between helping themselves and helping the team. Those who walk that line best usually do well. But every now and again you get someone who's good at manipulating those around them, and in the end, the greatest beneficiary by far is only themselves. Richard Hatch was one, and some other dude several seasons back did the same (all I can remember is him in a canoe, bragging about it), and now we have Russell Hantz, who clearly thinks he's God's gift to Survivor TV. He's so into playing this game that I don't think he realizes that a lot of people will see his behavior issues, translate them back into real world scenarios, and just plain despise the man. Even those who are all excited for his addition to the game, and enjoy all the drama and twists that he pulls off, would you really want to be in any sort of working relationship with a man who will turn on you and blindside you with a small army of brainwashed minions whenever he decides to feel threatened by you in any way? Sociopaths may make for good TV, but they will never be welcome in my life. I still want a season of Survivor where everyone's a sociopath though. I've already got a handful of candidates!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Everyone remember to watch the season finale tonight!! Or of course set your dvr to record.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd completely forgotten, thanks! Of course my Tivo should catch it but now I can make sure... and watch it on my sad 27" CRT TV cuz my 50" plasma flaked out on me <shake fist>


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I'd completely forgotten, thanks! Of course my Tivo should catch it but now I can make sure... and watch it on my sad 27" CRT TV cuz my 50" plasma flaked out on me <shake fist>


Sorry to about your tv. 

I almost forgot about its being on tonight and would have been disappointed to miss it. I am very excited to see who will make it to the final jury vote tonight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can someone tell me who was voted off Thursday?  I wasn't able to watch the show and I've been out of town all weekend.  
Thanks, 
deb


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> Can someone tell me who was voted off Thursday? I wasn't able to watch the show and I've been out of town all weekend.
> Thanks,
> deb





Spoiler



It was Rupert.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*YES!!!!!!!!*
And the winner is: *SPOILER*...


Spoiler



Sandra!!!


Spoiler



Not one single vote for Russell...Good. I don't like snakes!! It just proves that you don't have to be a strong player and win challenges to be a good player. Parvati was ruthless in the challenges and Poof. People have to like you...bye bye Russell. Morals and Integrity do come into play.





FANTASTIC SEASON!!

Idea for another season: I wish they do a Russell vs Boston Rob and add a twist: Neither one can vote for the other in any of the tribals.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Meh, the _one _person I didn't want to win won it. Sandra really didn't deserve it at all. Like Russell said, the only reason she was still there is because he thought she'd be easy to beat. She didn't win challenges, all of her scheming and backstabbing backfired on her, she didn't do anything substantial. Maybe Russell shouldn't have won, but from a playing the game standpoint I think he really did deserve it. I've never seen someone dominate the game like he did and he's done it two seasons now. People say this was the best season yet... a lot of that was Russell. I would have at least liked to see Parvati win if not him... Sandra just shouldn't have even been in the running. I need to get used to the teams I like not winning, it happened on the Amazing Race too <shake fist>


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry, but


Spoiler



Russell is just delusional if he thought he could get through this game and stab that many people in the back and win. Hr actually looked shocked that he didn't get ANY votes.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sorry, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm sure he was.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Well like Jeff said, winning Survivor isn't about who deserves it. It's about who the jury likes and luck in the end. With anyone else up there Sandra wouldn't have won, but they didn't like Russell and equated Parvati with Russell and she was the only other choice. If it went by who deserved it by how they played I think Russell would have taken it, but the game is all about doing it in a way that doesn't get the jury mad at you and he's proven over and over that he doesn't play like that. He keeps hoping the jury will vote based on how the game was played, but they're just not going to. They're going to vote based on who they liked and who they feel slighted them.

I was surprised personally. I thought for sure that Russell had JT, Jerri, Coach, Colby and Rupert at the very least... until they started asking their questions then I saw just how personally they took what Russell did. I thought JT took his stupid move with grace and thought for sure he would applaud Russell for pulling it on him... but no. I figured Rupert and Colby would have appreciated him trying to advance them a bit and seen him as someone who knew how to play the game after playing it so much themselves... but no. I wasn't sure about Coach, he surprised me when he said Parvati was strong and I can definitely see why he voted that way but I wouldn't have called it. And Jerri seemed to be on his side at the end as well. Then after that love fest with Sandra I figured the rest of the jury would have been gagging too much to vote for her.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler



I do not think Russell deserved to win. He sat there and flat out told Jeff that he doesn't give a fig about jury votes, but ultimately, that's what cost him both seasons. I was happy to see Sandra win over Russell. I would have been ok with Parvati winning, or even Jerri.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Spoiler



Russell Hantz: that, ladies and gentlemen, is what a narcissistic sociopath looks like in the wild. One in twenty-five males are sociopathic; do you know one? You might not know that you do. He's probably a little better at it than Russell is, and it's hard to keep up the act of sanity and be taken seriously when you've just shown your hand to all of America.  He's said that he was born to play this game, but the kicker is, he's not really playing. He's just being himself. He goes through life the way he dominated Survivor. His tactics work because he's so practiced at manipulating everyone around him. It's just that much easier when everyone around him also wants to advance in the game; they're ripe for the plucking.

As for Parvati's game, she was playing a hard game too, but because she had to work with him in her alliance to keep from being voted off, she got tainted a little as just another follower, when she was nearly the only person who DIDN'T fall for his lies. She was never intimidated by him, never cowed or shrank in his presence; she gave back as she got from him, and it p***ed him off that she didn't kowtow like the others (poor Coach, getting down on one knee and pledging allegiance to the "king" Ack.). I think if Jerri had been in the final three instead of Sandra, that Parvati would have won, and deservedly so.

I'm a little worried that Survivor will bring more extreme manipulators like Russell to the show and someone will end up being actually traumatized because they weren't warned they were playing with a predator. It makes for good TV, sure, but as a survivor of a narcissistic psychopath (more predatory than a sociopath) myself, I'm a little nervous for the people who aren't in on the secret, just as I am in real life. It feels like they're going to try and top this show somehow, because it WAS such a hit. But doing it at the expense of the players' mental health wouldn't be right. I hope they find more normal crazy people than Russell from now on.  Like Coach, Tyson or Rupert. They were great.

And you know Russell's gonna be trying to hold onto this limelight for as long as he can now. The last thing he wants is to fade away. He'll probably show up on Big Brother or some other show that manipulators can do well in. Jeff did say that he's lost Survivor, but maybe he could go win another game. How could he pass that up?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Rupert and Coach, especially Coach.  I like Tyson as well, but the season he played before Heroes vs. Villains he was pretty bad... up there if not with Russell at least near him.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I love Rupert and Coach, especially Coach. I like Tyson as well, but the season he played before Heroes vs. Villains he was pretty bad... up there if not with Russell at least near him.


He so was! He was so much tamer this time around...


Spoiler



maybe because he left so early this time.


 I sorta liked him, when he was so cool talking to


Spoiler



Coach when Coach kinda lost it that one night


.

And


Spoiler



Coach


 totally turned out different this season too! I really liked


Spoiler



him!


 Did you see the Ponderosa clips? I really enjoyed seeing


Spoiler



him interact with Courtney. Whom I totally adore. I would totally get along with her. She's so snarky and insightful. I love her!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It bugs me that Russell wants to be considered the best player:  NOT...If he were the best; he would have WON.  Russell, get it through your thick skull:  You only THINK you are the best.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Spoiler



I think Russell might have stood a better chance if he would have stopped acting so superior. He did out play a lot of the others. He definitely out manipulated. In the end he was way too cocky about it. Sandra warned the Heros and they didn't listen. Not that they should have, but she did get an I told you so moment out of it.


deb


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Spoiler



Oh, yes, that was weird! Usually when there is a plan that doesn't pan out like Sandra's trying to unite the Heroes against Russell, it just goes its way and never gets addressed. It felt almost too revealing to have Sandra mention it at the final vote, and then to have Rupert come up and thank her! I was all, "Is this still Survivor?"


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh My, the final aired last night in Australia - all three hours of it. So, this is what I think:



Spoiler



Parvati looked shattered when Candice compared her with victims of domestic violence. And I think that may have lost her a couple of votes. Her comments changed the mood of the tribal. I liked Sandra, she didnt put up with any of the crap that Russell dished out, she didnt care if it hurt her (unlike Parvati who needed Russell at times) I couldnt see why people disliked her, she was very upfront and honest. She performed better than Colby (this time around) at challenges - god, what happened to Colby this season. And what a Tribal - normally people wimp out but they just kept coming and coming.
Boston Rob was spot on - Russell played to get to the final three, he didnt realise they way he was playing would never get him any votes.



I think Russell has some serious mental health issues. And didnt he hog the limelight at Reunion.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Parvati looked shattered when Candice compared her with victims of domestic violence.





Spoiler



Yeah, I saw her actually crying, though they didn't focus on it. It makes me wonder if she's had a personal experience with that. It sounded as if Candice had, at least.

I think they did a lot of edit cuts too, though. You noticed how some of the jury were shown only asking one person a question? I mean, sometimes they actually do that, but it really felt more clipped than usual. I wonder how long it all went on. I kind of think that the longer it did go on, the more that was to Sandra's benefit.





Pushka said:


> I think Russell has some serious mental health issues. And didnt he hog the limelight at Reunion.


Didn't he just.


----------

